# Qview - Smoked & Fried Dandelion Blooms



## mr t 59874 (Jun 15, 2011)

You won't be so quick to mow after this is given a try.

Ingredients:

Mess of dandelion blooms

Beer batter  

3/4 inch oil in skillet

Preparation:

Cold smoke the blooms with wood of your choice for 30 minutes.

 In skillet heat oil to 360 deg.

Blend 1 beaten egg, 1 cup flour with seasoned salt to taste and 1 cup of beer in bowl

Coat blooms in batter and place in oil one at a time.

When golden on bottom turn over                                                                    

When golden brown on both sides, remove to paper towel to drain.

Plate and enjoy with remaining beer.








Note: Smoke exiting AmeriQue vents

















While I prefer mine with beer, the golden likes his on the rocks.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 16, 2011)

One of the most unusual smokes I've ever seen.  How were they?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 16, 2011)

These are wonderful, my wife and I love them as they make delicious in - between meal snack.  The blooms themselves are on the sweet side ( the reason bees go to them ) and make a good addition to a salad.  A must try.

Mr. T


----------



## sunman76 (Jun 16, 2011)

wow 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  i did nit know that these could be eaten.

can I ask how you came about this??


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow!

Thanks Mr T !!

I'm PA Dutch, and I never even heard of that !

I looked it up, and found it listed among other PA Dutch delights!

The only ones I knew about was Dandelion Tea, Dandelion Wine, and salad with the Dandelion leaves.

Sheeeesh!   Gotta learn a PA Dutch treat from a guy from Montana !!!

BTW: Is that Trout Creek?  Where's your fly rod?

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## sunman76 (Jun 16, 2011)

ohh AWSOME place there also


----------



## dave54 (Jun 16, 2011)

They taste a little like a fried mushroom


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 16, 2011)

Sunman 76, learned from my grandmother over 60 years ago but, you can be sure to find more info on the net.

Bearcarver, yes Trout Creek area, pictures taken at our home on Swamp Creek.  Fly rods are next to the ice poles.

Dave 54,  Yes they remind us of morels. 

Thanks for every ones input.

Mr.T

" If it fits smoke it "


----------



## alelover (Jun 16, 2011)

I know a girl that brews a Dandelion IPA. She uses the greens like they were hops.


----------



## motochef (Jun 16, 2011)

I have to go over to my neighbors house because he never takes care of his lawn!! He's got a ton of them!!


----------



## michael ark (Jun 16, 2011)

Great smoke.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 16, 2011)

oops


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 16, 2011)

Maybe you should offer to mow in exchange for the blooms.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 


MotoChef said:


> I have to go over to my neighbors house because he never takes care of his lawn!! He's got a ton of them!!


----------



## venture (Jun 16, 2011)

I knew about the greens.  Never gave the blossoms a thought.  Interesting, but I poison any I see.  Maybe Mr. T could come to my house and relieve me of my oxalis?  LOL

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## rbranstner (Jun 16, 2011)

I've heard of Dandelion wine but that's about it. So if I wanted to try them fried all you have to do is pick, batter and fry? That's it? Are they good just fried in butter like you would do a mushroom? I might have to give this a try.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 16, 2011)

Got beer?


Venture said:


> I knew about the greens.  Never gave the blossoms a thought.  Interesting, but I poison any I see.  Maybe Mr. T could come to my house and relieve me of my oxalis?  LOL
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 16, 2011)

Make your favorite batter and fry, thats it.  Never tried them in just butter as some times in moreles but , might be worth the try. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 


rbranstner said:


> I've heard of Dandelion wine but that's about it. So if I wanted to try them fried all you have to do is pick, batter and fry? That's it? Are they good just fried in butter like you would do a mushroom? I might have to give this a try.


----------



## venture (Jun 17, 2011)

Well, Mr T,  without the fishing rod in your pic, I thought you would have to bring the beer when you come to visit?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## venture (Jun 17, 2011)

If you bring the Golden, the beer is on me.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 17, 2013)

Great, now I have a use for those things! Your smokes never cease to amaze me!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 17, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Great, now I have a use for those things! Your smokes never cease to amaze me!


Sometimes I amaze myself the things I'll put in those things.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






If you like morel mushrooms you will like the battered dandelions, the flavor and texture is very similar.  We should have our first fresh batch within a week.


----------

